# Help! Private schools in Guadalajara



## labica (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi,

I am a mother of a 5 yrs old boy currently living in Chennai India and will soon be moving to Gaudalajara. I am insearch of a good private school, billingual with English as the medium of Education. 

Could someone please help me with details.

1. Schools list
2. admission process
3. rough estimate of fees
4. overall review on the of the school.

Thanks
Labica


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will probably discover that even bilingual schools teach more in Spanish than in English. However, at the age of five, your child is in the enviable position of being able to accept a new language quite rapidly. If you use some of the online language programs designed for children, before going to Mexico, he will have a head start. You will worry....he will not.


----------

